# Social aspect of your relationship



## aussie975 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking for clubs etc to join for my partner and I that are free.

Neither of us are members of any clubs so we dont have any examples to put in our application.

We have also travelled many times together BUT Ive always booked the accommodation etc in my own name. Many trips have been in the car but on 2 occasions we booked flights - I didnt keep any of the tickets. Who would have thought we would need that in the future for a bloody Immigration application. 

Any suggestions on clubs to join would be fab OR any other good examples of how we can show we are a genuine couple from the social aspects.

I hope everyone's applications are going well.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

How about cinnibuz if you go to the movies?


----------



## aussie975 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thnx I will check it out


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Try charities, sports clubs, hobby clubs and the like.


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you purchase flights online? You should be able to find old emailed itineraries.


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

There are tons of different "clubs" on meetup.com in Brisbane, so I assume there should be quite a few in other cities as well. From what I've seen, these are mostly free, though some communities might ask for a gold coin donation or something at your first meetup to help with maintaining the club's meetup.com listing. There's bound to be something there that would catch your interest, there's really all sorts.

I'm trying to think of how you'd produce evidence for that though--you wouldn't get a membership card or anything. But you could possibly print the member list showing both your profiles, and get the club organizer to write a statement saying both you and your partner are in the club. (Edit: Or when you RSVP to a meetup it should show that you've RSVPed--sort of like a Facebook event. Printing off the event listing with both of your RSVPs would probably be good evidence.)

Another great tip I learned here, if you haven't already thought of it, is to print your Facebook friendship page if you both have Facebook. This will show how many friends you have in common, which can be helpful.


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Mish said:


> How about cinnibuz if you go to the movies?


I used cinebuzz and I think it is a good piece of evidence. We go to the movies every week 

Your online account has every movie you watched. You can match that with your partner's account and show that you watched together. *if you and your partner like going to the movies


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Xyzaus said:


> I used cinebuzz and I think it is a good piece of evidence. We go to the movies every week
> 
> Your online account has every movie you watched. You can match that with your partner's account and show that you watched together. *if you and your partner like going to the movies


Haha we go whenever there are good movies. I just tell mine we are going to the movies and he goes . Though he did really like The Other Woman that I dragged him to last week lol.

Another suggestion for the OP is library cards or airline frequent flyer programs.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Flybuys is one we used that was free - that allows a joint membership


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Flybuys is a good one.

Also MyerOne is another. 

Also, you can set up an ebay and paypal account in both your names and the bonus with that is that whenever you buy something using paypal to buy something, it gets shipped under both your names. 

Facebook.com/us is another great way to show social evidence as well as someone stated


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is an example of the Facebook "us" page for anyone feeling a bit confused about it.

This is mine and my husbands. It is like your timeline on that you can scroll down and it has all your statuses that you've tagged one another in, joint check ins, photos where you have both been tagged etc. you can take screenshots of it to show how your Facebook relationship had developed over time. It's pretty neat actually


----------

